# Microsoft Train Simulator 2 This Fall



## Amfleet (May 8, 2003)

> Microsoft Game Studios today announced that Microsoft Train Simulator 2 will be shown for the first time at E3, the annual video game convention in Los Angeles, May 14-16. Microsoft Train Simulator 2, the follow-up to the number one best-selling train simulation PC game, * will be available in stores this fall.With five new, highly detailed routes, Microsoft Train Simulator 2 provides the opportunity to command a 200-ton modern diesel locomotive or operate a steam-breathing behemoth from the past. Virtual engineers will be able to take trains around the historic Horseshoe Curve on the Pennsylvania Railroad circa 1946, or on a high-speed romp through Germany on the world-famous Deutsche Bahn AG. Taking cues from the exacting standards of quality and realism associated with the Microsoft Flight Simulator product family, this latest edition of the Microsoft Train Simulator series charges full steam ahead from where its predecessor left off. Microsoft Train Simulator 2 also adds dynamic weather in a living-breathing world complete with people, vehicles and animals roaming the countryside.


For continuing developments, click here.


----------



## Viewliner (May 9, 2003)

Interesting, thanks for the info Amfleet.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (May 25, 2003)

I can't wait for it to come out, sounds like a great game


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jun 30, 2003)

Looking VERY foward to #2!

Thanks for the Info! I will put it on my Calender


----------



## P40Power (Jul 3, 2003)

Hopefully in #2 they could make the editors easier to use, thats my biggest beef with the first one.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 3, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Hopefully in #2 they could make the editors easier to use, thats my biggest beef with the first one.


Thats a good point. I couldnt see to edit certain things very easily at all. Sometimes, I would even mess something up with no idea how to fix it.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 5, 2003)

Tell me about it, I mean if you mess up in the consist editor you have to start from scratch. If theres a way to go back and fix it, I have yet to figure it out. That really annoys me. Also Ive tried, but I dont think I could ever figure out the stupid route editor!


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 5, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Tell me about it, I mean if you mess up in the consist editor you have to start from scratch. If theres a way to go back and fix it, I have yet to figure it out. That really annoys me. Also Ive tried, but I dont think I could ever figure out the stupid route editor!


The route editor was deemed impossible. :lol:


----------



## P40Power (Jul 5, 2003)

Well a couple people figured it out, I mean after all they made some awesome add on routes such as the Florida Funnel Route! It took me a long time to download it, but its such a nicely done route it was worth it. I would love a NEC from Philly to NYP or dare I say, my favorite route of all the Boston & Albany! Maybe someday . . .


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 5, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Well a couple people figured it out, I mean after all they made some awesome add on routes such as the Florida Funnel Route!  It took me a long time to download it, but its such a nicely done route it was worth it.  I would love a NEC from Philly to NYP or dare I say, my favorite route of all the Boston & Albany!  Maybe someday . . .


Sounds good.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 7, 2003)

I personally hope the new version won't crash my computer like the current version does. I've given up playing A: because of that, and B: because I can't find the operating CD! :lol:


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 10, 2003)

Any news about the possible release date?


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks around Thanksgiving 2003 before the holidays.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 10, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Looks around Thanksgiving 2003 before the holidays.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 8, 2003)

I hope to play this new Microsoft Train Simulator 2 game soon.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 8, 2004)

Amfleet said:


> Looks around Thanksgiving 2003 before the holidays.


Now it looks like in the Fall of 2004 or even the first of the year in 2005 there working out those bugs again


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 8, 2004)

BNSF_1088 said:


> Amfleet said:
> 
> 
> > Looks around Thanksgiving 2003 before the holidays.
> ...


I think the reason for this is that Microsoft is no longer going to work along side with Kuju and is looking for a new developer. Kuju did not do that great of a job on MSTS 1, so I can see why MS is looking for a change.


----------



## Amfleet Fan (Jan 9, 2004)

In the meantime before MSTS2 is released there is always Trainz Railroad Simulator.

I have both MSTS and Trainz and enjoy both. However, I do like the fact that there is more Amtrak stock available in MSTS and it has interior passenger views.

Trainz has some Amfleet stock, most without passenger views. But it also has the NYC route which entails Penn Station and the West Side Connector all the way up to Garrison, NY. How do I know, well I built the route. I plan on building the NEC to Newark but as you can imagine it's very scenery intensive.

Regardless, MSTS2 will be a much anticipated released, but I can be content with Trainz until then.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 9, 2004)

Amfleet Fan said:


> In the meantime before MSTS2 is released there is always Trainz Railroad Simulator.
> I have both MSTS and Trainz and enjoy both. However, I do like the fact that there is more Amtrak stock available in MSTS and it has interior passenger views.
> 
> Trainz has some Amfleet stock, most without passenger views. But it also has the NYC route which entails Penn Station and the West Side Connector all the way up to Garrison, NY. How do I know, well I built the route. I plan on building the NEC to Newark but as you can imagine it's very scenery intensive.
> ...


And i am hooked on RRT3 :lol:


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Dec 27, 2004)

Check out protrainz.com it has numerous rolling stock and locos the cars feature opening doors and visible passengers


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 2, 2007)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Any news about the possible release date?


sad to say that MSTS #2 has been canceled and put in the trash can they r not going to be coming out with that game, which as a matter of fact I am kinda lost on as to why they canceled it does anyone know why?


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

amtrakrider said:


> sad to say that MSTS #2 has been canceled and put in the trash can they r not going to be coming out with that game, which as a matter of fact I am kinda lost on as to why they canceled it does anyone know why?


Are you sure? This site (http://www.microsoft.com/games/trainsimulator/) which is dated 1-19-07 says they are at work on a new version.


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 3, 2007)

printman2000 said:


> amtrakrider said:
> 
> 
> > sad to say that MSTS #2 has been canceled and put in the trash can they r not going to be coming out with that game, which as a matter of fact I am kinda lost on as to why they canceled it does anyone know why?
> ...


Well I'll be darned this is the first i ever heard of this. Thanks for the update printman I really am into this game cause ever since I learned about adding Amtrak rolling stock downloads to MSTS I have been non-stop playing the game and in which case I am still trying to figure out what other trains amtrak has so that I can build them and play them on the game you know so again thanks for the update and hopefully this new game coming out has alot of amtrak eqiupmenrt in it.


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just ordered the simulator 1.0. You mentioned downloads of trains. Where do you get those and do they cost?


----------



## amtrakrider (Feb 4, 2007)

printman2000 said:


> I just ordered the simulator 1.0. You mentioned downloads of trains. Where do you get those and do they cost?


for what msts i go to www.train-sim.com then i click on the file library link and you gotta have a membership which is free BUT i wouldnt count on going to that site cause everytime i go to login and see whats on there i always get a "all nodes busy" page and it mentions that if you sign up for the first class membership which is $30 for the whole year it will get you into the site bypassing that page saying all nodes are busy so thats how i get the downloads


----------

